# Problems mounting samba shares



## seigmann (May 31, 2017)

Hi,

Can someone please point me in the right direction? I have two computers running Freenas9x;
Behemoth and Beelzebub

Beelzebub has samba share up and running, and I am trying to create a mount from Behemoth;

So, I am able to reach the share using the following command:

```
[root@Behemoth /etc]# smbclient -U root -I 192.168.1.200 //root@BEELZEBUB/media
Enter root's password: 
Domain=[CLOCKWORK] OS=[Windows 6.1] Server=[Samba 4.5.5-GIT-UNKNOWN]
smb: \>
```
But when I try to mount it, using


```
[root@Behemoth /]# mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.200 -U root //BEELZEBUB/media /mnt/media
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Authentication error
[root@Behemoth /]#
```
Do I need to mount it to a specific path? For testing purpose I changed the chmod to 777 for the /mnt/media on Behemoth, owned by root/wheel

I have also tried playing around with /etc/nsmb.conf, but with little to no success.

Can someone please point me to the right direction?


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2017)

seigmann said:


> I have two computers running Freenas9x


Required reading: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

